# Need help with forums



## DramaQueen (Sep 17, 2008)

_ I just flew back to Vegas from Michigan yesterday and my computer is showing a different view of the topics on this forum.  When I click on the DC icon from my other computer, all of the recent subject from ALL of the sites comes up.  From this computer I get the individual sites and have to click on all of them  one by one to see what everyone is talking about on the other forums  .  Can you understand what I'm trying to say?  I'm having a hard time describing the problem. _


----------



## justplainbill (Sep 17, 2008)

I navigate DC from the Discuss Cooking Community > Search Forums page by selecting Today's Posts from the Quick Links drop down menu.


----------



## DramaQueen (Sep 17, 2008)

justplainbill said:


> I navigate DC from the Discuss Cooking Community > Search Forums page by selecting Today's Posts from the Quick Links drop down menu.


 
*That did it!  Thank you so much.  *


----------



## justplainbill (Sep 17, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> *That did it! Thank you so much. *


 Fa niente - de nada


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 17, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> _ I just flew back to Vegas from Michigan yesterday and my computer is showing a different view of the topics on this forum. When I click on the DC icon from my other computer, all of the recent subject from ALL of the sites comes up. From this computer I get the individual sites and have to click on all of them one by one to see what everyone is talking about on the other forums . Can you understand what I'm trying to say? I'm having a hard time describing the problem. _


 
Sure I understand what you are saying. Your two computers are set up to link to different pages. One (the other computer) is set up to link to the "portal" page (www.discusscooking.com) and the one you posted this from is linking to the "forums" page (www.discusscooking.com/forums).

If you want to link to the portal page, simply edit the URL in your link and remove the "/forums" portion.


----------



## DramaQueen (Sep 17, 2008)

Michael in FtW said:


> Sure I understand what you are saying. Your two computers are set up to link to different pages. One (the other computer) is set up to link to the "portal" page (www.discusscooking.com) and the one you posted this from is linking to the "forums" page (www.discusscooking.com/forums).
> 
> If you want to link to the portal page, simply edit the URL in your link and remove the "/forums" portion.


 
Thanks Michael, but I did what justplainbill told me to do and it worked.   Now I have to figure out what the heck happened to my font and why it keeps changing back to Verdana.   I HATE Verdana, but I can't keep Book Antiqua.  I think my batteries in my mouse are running low. 
Thanks for your help anyway.


----------



## Adillo303 (Sep 17, 2008)

Drama Queen - What Browser are you using?

AC


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 18, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> Thanks Michael, but I did what justplainbill told me to do and it worked.
> Thanks for your help anyway.


 
Sorry, DQ - I thought you were wondering why your two computers came up to different pages - and I thought you were wanting to set them so they would both link to the same page - without having to click on something extra on one computer to get to the same place you get without having to do that on the other computer. Silly me.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 18, 2008)

Michael in FtW said:


> Sorry, DQ - I thought you were wondering why your two computers came up to different pages - and I thought you were wanting to set them so they would both link to the same page - without having to click on something extra on one computer to get to the same place you get without having to do that on the other computer. Silly me.


 
That's what I thought, too, Michael 
What bill said is a great way to navigate the site, but I don't see how it gets both PCs to _open_ to the same page....


----------



## justplainbill (Sep 18, 2008)

Bookmark the same starting page on both PC's


----------



## DramaQueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Michael in FtW said:


> Sorry, DQ - I thought you were wondering why your two computers came up to different pages - and I thought you were wanting to set them so they would both link to the same page - without having to click on something extra on one computer to get to the same place you get without having to do that on the other computer. Silly me.


 
That's what I really was trying to do.  In Michigan when I click on the DC icon on my desktop, up comes the quick links with all of the latest posts from every forum.  In Vegas, when I clicked on the icon up came the General Cooking site only.  Now I get the same thing here that I get in Michigan.   Thank you for your help and no need to apologize.


----------

